# TS4K and Bolt integration



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have gone through most of the posts here and have not seen anything about using the TS4k "through" a Bolt. I don't mean using it as a replacement for the Mini, kind of the opposite. I have a bolt with Fios and that is how i view my live TV. What I would really like to see is the TS4k being able to seamlessly integrate with bolt - perhaps replacing the current "apps" section with the TS4k home page, being able to use the same (original) tivo remote, being able to click "live" to exit the streaming/app area and return to live tv (similar to exiting the few existing apps on the bolt), etc. There are already USB ports on the back of the bolt - why not make it possible to just plug it into those (i know - a lot easier said than done)? Kind of use the TS4K as an expansion unit

What I loved about my tivo was the ability to have everything in one place, one remote, no switching inputs - but unfortunately, besides Netflix and Hulu, the apps just aren't available.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not a tech person, so I could be off base, but from what I understand that's not likely to happen as all the current DVR's use their own OS while the TS4k is Android based. It's why there's literally less than a two dozen apps on the DVR's as it requires anyone that wants to have their app featured to have to recode them to work with TiVo. It's even why the major apps like Hulu are running older builds.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

It will only happen the opposite way the ts4k will have an app that will let you stream the shows from the TiVo.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

its not happening. Not with edge either


----------

